# My Inland CMP M1 Carbine



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

]

Heres a few pics of my M1 Carbine that came a few weeks ago. Ordered it through the Civilian Marksmanship Program. These carbines are a real blast to shoot. Shes from 1944 with a correct matching barrel. Bore is spotless with no pitting .


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

If I may ask how much did you pay for her???


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

$495.00 plus shipping. They are sold out of Inlands but have other makes that are coming up for sale soon. Prices are higher on less common makes.
http://www.odcmp.com/rifles/carbine.htm


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I knew they were getting expensive from the last time I priced them..I just wanted to know how much they had shot up.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

$495.00 is dirt cheap compared to what they sell for at gun shows in my area.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have seen them pretty dang expensive myself...I myself would never pay that much for them, I remember not so long ago when a local shop had them on sale every other week for $189.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Well back in the mid to late 80's they were that cheap but those were more than likely Import marked . Import Carbines were sold to other countrys after the US army was done with them. Alot of the 80's Carbines came from Korea. After the other countries were done with them companys would buy them and Import them back to the US to be sold . They had to have the Importers name stamped on them which makes them less desireable to the collector so they don't go for as much. Also alot of the Imports from Korea were not taken care of and had sewer pipes for barrels. I have a Blue Sky Import that I had to rebarrel that I paid $160.00 for in the mid 80's. Wish I would have boughtmany of them even with bad barrels at that price. The rifles that CMP has now were loaned to ther countrys after the US was done with them then given back to the Army. CMP then aquired them. Since they were loaned then returned they are not Import marked.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

This one followed me home a while back. I paid $125.00 for it. I put the synthetic stock on her(I know, it's blasphemy to put plastic on war surplus).


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Well back in the mid to late 80's they were that cheap but those were more than likely Import marked . Import Carbines were sold to other countrys after the US army was done with them. Alot of the 80's Carbines came from Korea. After the other countries were done with them companys would buy them and Import them back to the US to be sold . They had to have the Importers name stamped on them which makes them less desireable to the collector so they don't go for as much. Also alot of the Imports from Korea were not taken care of and had sewer pipes for barrels. I have a Blue Sky Import that I had to rebarrel that I paid $160.00 for in the mid 80's. Wish I would have boughtmany of them even with bad barrels at that price. The rifles that CMP has now were loaned to ther countrys after the US was done with them then given back to the Army. CMP then aquired them. Since they were loaned then returned they are not Import marked.


I understand what your saying that those carbines back in the day that sold for under $200 were not a Winchester or a Postal Meter etc, but yet when I walk in a shop and see what looks to me to be a everyday carbine and they want $500-600 for it...well I just cant justify it, but then again in my opinion most all gun prices are getting out of hand.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

chadwimc If its not Import marked and you want to sell it let me know. I'm not interetsed in the stock


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

chadwimc ,what make is she?


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Mine is an Inland. The most common I believe...

I was just minding my own business one day. I was with a friend who was dropping off boxes for an older family member to use for moving. The old guy wanted to know if we knew anybody that would be interested in "some old guns". He couldn't take them with him and was letting them go "cheap". My friend bought an older Wing Master pump in 16 gauge. The carbine jumped in my truck like it needed a good home, so...


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have one But it s a winchester Does anyone know what its worth ?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

There are many factors in determining a value. Is it a Import? (Import markings) Does it have original stock with cartoche markings , how many original sights, how worn is the muzzle (there are gauges to measure it) If you want to get me pictures or give me more info I will try and give you a approx. value


----------

